# Pro choice Performance chip



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

Its about time we got a section on this site.
Gona post some pics a bit later.

Have any of you ever used or heard anythign about this "Pro Choice Chip"
Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7969745957&sspagename=ADME:B:FSEL:US:1

Thanks


----------

